# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Lenja e duhanit, po me acaron cdo dite e me shume

## EuroStar1

Sot eshte dita e katert qe kam len cigaren, por me duket sikur nuk e kam lene as nje dite dhe cdo dite qe kalon, me shume ma shton deshiren per te pir cigare. Edhe sa kohe duhet te duroj ose cfar duhet te bej, sepse une po perdor edhe disa mjekime qe quhen NICORETTE. Por ehe vdiqa per nje cigare. !

 A nuk duhet te ishte qe cdo dite qe kalon ta ule deshiren per cigare ? Se mua po me ndodh e kunderta !

Pershendetje dhe faleminderit

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Kam pershtyjen se me teper te eshte bere fiskim qe nuk mund te rrish pa cigare, mendoj se gjithcka qendron ne trurin e njeriut, nese e bind veten qe je me mire pa te sigurisht qe ia arrin, por duke ia permedur vetes qe nuk mund te rri pa te sepse tani qe e kam lene, kam me shume deshire per te, nuk e ndihmon veten.
Te them te drejten asnjehere nuk e kam kuptuar se cfare shijojne njerezit nga cigarja, pervec tangerllekut  :buzeqeshje: ....E kam bere prove disa here ta pi nje cigare te vetme, kot per kuriozitet, dhe asnjehere nuk e kam cuar deri ne fund, dy tymosje dhe e kam fikur sepse nuk i ndieja asnje shije. 

Nje shok i imi thote qe cigarja eshte e dashura perfekte; sepse e le dhe e merr sa here qe te teket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Sot eshte dita e katert qe kam len cigaren, por me duket sikur nuk e kam lene as nje dite dhe cdo dite qe kalon, me shume ma shton deshiren per te pir cigare. Edhe sa kohe duhet te duroj ose cfar duhet te bej, sepse une po perdor edhe disa mjekime qe quhen NICORETTE. Por ehe vdiqa per nje cigare. !
> 
>  A nuk duhet te ishte qe cdo dite qe kalon ta ule deshiren per cigare ? Se mua po me ndodh e kunderta !
> 
> Pershendetje dhe faleminderit


a di si ja ban? mos bej mjekime por perdor cajra ,herba,lengje natyrale preferohet te shkosh ne fitnes sepse gjat ushtrimeve me frymarje liron CO2 dhe substanca te demshme qe te kane mbetur nga duhani apo edhe merru me sport,si te duash.

e pastaj mos mendo se sa dite ke pa pire sepse po te mendosh ashtu dita behet shume e gjate...

----------


## murik

Mos perdor asgje se jane kot te gjitha dhe te demshme.me mire pije tamam sesa te maresh substitute.Ose ne qofte se e ke lene me gjithemend,atehere duhet nje vullnet i forte.Per mendimin tim menyra me e mire do te ishte sikur te merje nje pale atlete e nje pale tuta dhe te fillosh vrapin.Fillo ngadale pak me shpejt se ecja dhe jo me shume se 20-30 minuta si fillim.Mepas mund ta shtosh gradualisht nga 5 minuta me teper.Do ta shikosh se me kalimin e kohes do te te shkoje mendja per cigare gjithmone e me pak.Vetvetiu organizmi do ta refuzoje.Pas vrapit ha ndonje portokall ose fruta te ndryshme me vitamine C.Por mbi te gjitha eshte vullneti.Lene dreqin fare.

----------


## EuroStar1

Flm per perkrahjen... Eshte tamam sic ka then Yes* : Me eshte bere fiksim me shum se sa nevoje, sepse kam 20 vjet qe e pi, qe ne moshen 13 vjecare dhe e kam len vetem nje here para 15 vjetesh ne vitin 96 kur isha ne Belgjike, vetem nje muaj. Kjo eshte hera e dyte qe po e provoj. Me duket vetja " Kot " Sikur cdo gje qe bej nuk ka kuptim , nuk me shijon me as kafja , as birra, as ushqimi, as gjumi, as puna...bobo lujta menc. Do mundohem edhe ca me keto keshillat qe me keni dhene ju. 

Faleminderit dhe pershendetje

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Sot eshte dita e katert qe kam len cigaren, por me duket sikur nuk e kam lene as nje dite dhe cdo dite qe kalon, me shume ma shton deshiren per te pir cigare. Edhe sa kohe duhet te duroj ose cfar duhet te bej, sepse une po perdor edhe disa mjekime qe quhen NICORETTE. Por ehe vdiqa per nje cigare. !
> 
>  A nuk duhet te ishte qe cdo dite qe kalon ta ule deshiren per cigare ? Se mua po me ndodh e kunderta !
> 
> Pershendetje dhe faleminderit


U R I M E !!!

Ç'a Nicorette përdor? Për të inhaluar apo e ke leukoplast apo ndonjë çamçakëz? Nejse pak rëndësi ka forma, ajo që bën nikorete është që të ndihmon në ndrydhjen e nevojës për nikotin që ka trupi, e zëvendëson si të thuash.

Në fakt, dëshira për të pirë të rritet. Së pari është varësia trupore. Pas pirjes së cigares së fundit, 5 ditët e para në intervale të shkurtra kohore (çdo 15-30 min) ndjen nevojën e duhanit. Këto janë sinjale që dërgon trupi (truri) për të thënë se i mungon nikotina me substancat e tjera. Këtu duhet të thënë se nikotina është e aftë të shkojë deri në tru (në ndryshim nga substanca të tjera toksike që nuk lejohen të kalojnë) dhe lidhet aty me receptorët e acetilkolinës dhe ka aftësi të stimulojë trurin. Pak a shumë, njeriu ndjen nevojën për të pirë, humori është i keq, ka paqetësi, mungesë konzentrimi etj E gjitha është pasojë e abstinencës së nikotinës.

Së dyti dhe më problematike mendoj është varësia psiqike. Janë të gjitha ato situatat në të cilat do të rastisësh, por që më parë je mësuar me cigare. Psh të pish kafe (pa cigare të duket budallik), të rrish para pc pa pi cigare, kur je i mërzitur apo i lodhur. Duhet të gjesh një mënyrë për të hequr mendjen.

Duhet të inkurajosh veten me diçka, të vësh qëllime që mund ti arrish pas lënies, të mendosh sa do të kursesh, të mendosh që do jesh i aftë për aktivitete sportive, etj

Varësia është më shumë psiqike. Nqs do ta lësh, duhet të luftosh me veten tënde. Merre si sfidë, fitorja e të cilës do të të motivojë për gjëra të tjera.

Të uroj shumë forcë dhe durim për të vazhduar më tej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elti Cani

Ma bej nje nder mua o flori e me jap emrin e ketij ilacit qe po perdor se dhe un te njejtin hall kam...Nuk e le dot me shum se tre dit...

----------


## Kila_16

Urime qe  po mendohesh Eurostar1 .Por mendoj se ti duhet te mundohesh ta lesh nga nje ne dite pak nga pak derisa ta lesh fare psh. nese ti pin nje pakete  ne dite e cila mund te kete 20 cigare  ti sot pi 20 neser 19 pasneser 18 etj ndoshta eshte me mire ta lesh keshtu  :buzeqeshje: ))
MUNDOHU ME SHUM  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## EuroStar1

> U R I M E !!!
> 
> Ç'a Nicorette përdor? Për të inhaluar apo e ke leukoplast apo ndonjë çamçakëz? Nejse pak rëndësi ka forma, ajo që bën nikorete është që të ndihmon në ndrydhjen e nevojës për nikotin që ka trupi, e zëvendëson si të thuash.
> 
> Në fakt, dëshira për të pirë të rritet. Së pari është varësia trupore. Pas pirjes së cigares së fundit, 5 ditët e para në intervale të shkurtra kohore (çdo 15-30 min) ndjen nevojën e duhanit. Këto janë sinjale që dërgon trupi (truri) për të thënë se i mungon nikotina me substancat e tjera. Këtu duhet të thënë se nikotina është e aftë të shkojë deri në tru (në ndryshim nga substanca të tjera toksike që nuk lejohen të kalojnë) dhe lidhet aty me receptorët e acetilkolinës dhe ka aftësi të stimulojë trurin. Pak a shumë, njeriu ndjen nevojën për të pirë, humori është i keq, ka paqetësi, mungesë konzentrimi etj E gjitha është pasojë e abstinencës së nikotinës.
> 
> Së dyti dhe më problematike mendoj është varësia psiqike. Janë të gjitha ato situatat në të cilat do të rastisësh, por që më parë je mësuar me cigare. Psh të pish kafe (pa cigare të duket budallik), të rrish para pc pa pi cigare, kur je i mërzitur apo i lodhur. Duhet të gjesh një mënyrë për të hequr mendjen.
> 
> Duhet të inkurajosh veten me diçka, të vësh qëllime që mund ti arrish pas lënies, të mendosh sa do të kursesh, të mendosh që do jesh i aftë për aktivitete sportive, etj
> ...


Faleminderit angelina o2. Po jane lekoplast dhe camcakez made in Canada



> Ma bej nje nder mua o flori e me jap emrin e ketij ilacit qe po perdor se dhe un te njejtin hall kam...Nuk e le dot me shum se tre dit...


Nicorette quhen , por nuk e di nese ka ne shqiperi. Por nese je afer me Shijakun hajde neser me tako dhe te jap nje pako.

Ne fakt per mua kan te drejte shoket e forumit kur thone qe duhet luftuar si ves dhe jo si nevoje trupore. 

Keto ilacet te heqin thjesht nevojen trupore per cigare, ndersa kenaqesin e shoqeruesit te perhershem as qe behet fjale te luajn ndonje rol.

Pershendetje

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Te them te drejten asnjehere nuk e kam kuptuar se cfare shijojne njerezit nga cigarja, pervec tangerllekut ....E kam bere prove disa here ta pi nje cigare te vetme, kot per kuriozitet, dhe asnjehere nuk e kam cuar deri ne fund, dy tymosje dhe e kam fikur sepse nuk i ndieja asnje shije.


Cigarja të shijon dhe siiiii

Njerëzit nuk i shijojnë cigares tangërllikun, kjo është ndoshta një arsye përse fillohet. Shija nuk quhet vetëm aftësia e qelizave të shijes për ta perceptuar atë, po shije është edhe përshtypja me ndjesinë e krijuar në trup, proçeset që ndodhin dhe pastaj si ne i perceptojmë ato.

Nikotina ka aftësinë të stimulojë një bërthamë në tru, kompleksin e ashtuquajtur 'reward circuit' të trurit dhe sistemi qëndror reagon pas këtij stimuli sikur të ishte ky një proçes i nevojshëm jetësor duke tahitur hormonet e 'lumturisë'; dopaminën, endorfinën dhe seratoninën. Në këtë mënyrë cigarja është jetësore dhe shijon, sepse ka aftësi të 'qetësojë trupin'




> Sikur cdo gje qe bej nuk ka kuptim , nuk me shijon me as kafja , as birra, as ushqimi


euro përsa i përket ushqimit, do të të shijojë më shumë, sepse të ripërtërihen shqisat e nuhatjes dhe shijes që i përgjum nikotina.

----------


## Aksinja

> Sot eshte dita e katert qe kam len cigaren, por me duket sikur nuk e kam lene as nje dite dhe cdo dite qe kalon, me shume ma shton deshiren per te pir cigare. Edhe sa kohe duhet te duroj ose cfar duhet te bej, sepse une po perdor edhe disa mjekime qe quhen NICORETTE. Por ehe vdiqa per nje cigare. !
> 
>  A nuk duhet te ishte qe cdo dite qe kalon ta ule deshiren per cigare ? Se mua po me ndodh e kunderta !
> 
> Pershendetje dhe faleminderit


Paskemi të njëjtin hall, , , , , , , , 
me sa e mbaj mënd un para ca kohësh që tentova të lë cigaren pas 10 ditësh arrita në atë pikë që skisha probleme me dëshirën për pirjen e cigares

----------


## 2043

> Paskemi të njëjtin hall, , , , , , , , 
> me sa e mbaj mënd un para ca kohësh që tentova të lë cigaren pas 10 ditësh arrita në atë pikë që skisha probleme me dëshirën për pirjen e cigares


kur te vjen per duhan, ha nje karamele  :perqeshje:

----------


## Aksinja

kam tre dit që fle gjith mbasditen, që të mos mendoj për cigaren , 
karramelet si ha dot, nejse ngela me kok te frigoriferi, ndonjë dit do ha dhe frigoriferin

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> ....e pi, qe ne moshen 13 vjecare


Lol, qe 13 vjec??? Mjere mushkerite e tua, si abuzon keshtu me veten!!!
Se pari, qe te pastrosh mushkerite te sugjeroj qe nese je ne shtepi private cdo mengjes te hapesh dritaren dhe te thithesh ajer te paster qe te pastrohen, dhe meqe e ke edhe bregdetin afer shko fundjavave me familjen sepse keshtu kur je edhe ne familje e heq edhe mendjen.
Gjithashtu te sugjeroj te njeten gje qe te kishte thene edhe nje tjeter, bej vrap, merru me sport, tenis (une vdes per tenis :buzeqeshje: ) dhe e ke dy here me te shendeteshme keshtu, sepse e largon mendjen nga duhani dhe i ben mire shendetit tend me aktivitet.

Gjss jam prap e mendimit, qe cdo gje luhet ne mendjen e njeriut, sepse ti ke krijuar nje varesi te atille sa duhet ta bindesh veten qe do heqesh dore prej saj.
Se pari genje veten, e di qe te duket e cuditshme qe te them genje veten por kete gje bejme cdo dite ne fakt, genje veten duke thene qe ti e urren cigaren, qe ta shpif, qe eshte gjeja me e neveritshme qe ke provuar ne jete, qe nuk duron me qe te te vije era duhan gjithe kohes aq sa nuk ka parfum qe ta heqi  :buzeqeshje: 

Pastaj binde veten, qe ti je aq i forte sa  mos te varesh nga nje cigare, eshte paradoks qe nje burre te mundet nga nje cigare e vetme, hajt sikur te ishte femer dhe e ke te veshtire t'i rezitosh te falet, por qe nje burre te mos i rezistoje nje cigareje nuk falet!!! lol.
Cdo gje eshte tek truti yt; ja ta jap nje shembull nga vetja : une prekem shume rralle nga virozat por kur me kap gripi nje here ne 6 vjet me keput komplet. Keshtu ndodhi edhe sivjet, rrezik po vdisja nga gripi, por une kam nje problem sepse nuk mi pranon trupi antibiotiket, cdo lloj medikamenti me shkakton alergji ne trup,  edhe pse kisha temp te larte hoqa dore nga ilacet dhe e binda veten qe une jam femer e forte dhe nuk me mund nje grip, dhe ia dola lol, edhe pa antibotike sepse binda veten qe do behem me mire.
U sherova duke bindur veten, keshtu bej edhe ti me duhanin, binde veten qe do ia dalesh!

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Sot eshte dita e katert qe kam len cigaren, por me duket sikur nuk e kam lene as nje dite dhe cdo dite qe kalon, me shume ma shton deshiren per te pir cigare. Edhe sa kohe duhet te duroj ose cfar duhet te bej, sepse une po perdor edhe disa mjekime qe quhen NICORETTE. Por ehe vdiqa per nje cigare. !
> 
>  A nuk duhet te ishte qe cdo dite qe kalon ta ule deshiren per cigare ? Se mua po me ndodh e kunderta !
> 
> Pershendetje dhe faleminderit


Kete mund ta besh edhe pa ndihmen e Zotit.
Me te sukseseshmit ne lenien e duhanit kane qene ata qe, me stermundimin e dy javeve te para kane ndryshuar oren e tyre biologjike. Psh. Orarin e te ngrenit( me shpesh dhe nga pak), perdorimin e karameleve(no sugar), ndermjet kohes se te ngrenit, ngritja shpejt nga gjumi ne mengjes, per te shkuar tek vendi ku vendose te lesh duhanin te japesh raport( ne Eurostarin( brenda ne vetvehte pra) per gjendjen tende shpirterore mbas lenies se duhanit edhe pse mund te duket marezi. Mendo se je duke mposhtur nje kanosje te rezikshme per jeten tende dhe ketu perfshi pervec shendetit(ketu ben pjese edhe aftesia ne rezistence gjate sexit) dhe xhepit(nese jo portofolit). Jemi te bombarduar nga te gjitha anet me dhunimin e reklamimit te duhanit, nuk eshte e lehte per nje njeri te zakonshem te rezistoje ndaj kesaj dhune, ndersa ti nuk je i zakonshem, je i forte, besome!
Pra, jepi doren vetvehtes dhe lidh besen me te se do te ngelesh perjete nje joduhanxhi, mposhti veset dhe ngacmimet e jashtme!
Do te shohesh rezultatet ne shendetin tend pas dy javeshNe fakt beso se ke nje dike qe eshte me ty, pra Zoti, edhe pse nuk do te arrish te kerkosh ndihmen e tij, ti je i afte.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Paskemi të njëjtin hall, , , , , , , , 
> me sa e mbaj mënd un para ca kohësh që tentova të lë cigaren pas 10 ditësh arrita në atë pikë që skisha probleme me dëshirën për pirjen e cigares


D.m.th pas 10 ditesh tortura, nuk e ndjen me fare nevojen e cigares ? Po mire , tani pse ke te njejtin problem me mua ?

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Të përtypësh çumçakëz të ndihmon, se vë në lëvizje muskulaturën përtypëse dhe stimulon trurin.

Duhet e dalë sa më shumë jashtë, shëtitje në natyrë, mbushje e kohës me aktivitete të ndryshme. Mirë është, ti vihen vetes qëllime, të mendoni për përparësitë e një jete pa cigare. Psh që s'ka më era qen :ngerdheshje: :P:P

Hiqni ditët në kalendar me vijë. Të ndihmon, se kur e sheh që ke psh 7 ditë pa cigare, të bën krenar dhe më vetbesues, të je forcë për më tej.

Ajo që të ndihmon është edhe të mendosh për rreziqet shëndetësore që nuk ju kanosen më.

----------


## Aksinja

> D.m.th pas 10 ditesh tortura, nuk e ndjen me fare nevojen e cigares ? Po mire , tani pse ke te njejtin problem me mua ?


sepse pas dy muaj un e rifillova cigaren me ndërgjegje pasi fillova të shëndoshem shum, tani po tentoj sërish të lë cigaren

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Nikotina ka aftësinë të stimulojë një bërthamë në tru, kompleksin e ashtuquajtur 'reward circuit' të trurit dhe sistemi qëndror reagon pas këtij stimuli sikur të ishte ky një proçes i nevojshëm jetësor duke tahitur hormonet e 'lumturisë'; dopaminën, endorfinën dhe seratoninën. Në këtë mënyrë cigarja është jetësore dhe shijon, sepse ka aftësi të 'qetësojë trupin'


Ta qeteson trupin duke te shkaterruar mushkerite! Mua nuk me shijon aspak sepse, e kam bere prove sic thashe, dhe e kam fikur qe me tymosjen e dyte.
Nuk ma qeteson trupin dhe nuk me lumturon duhani, sepse ka gjera te tjera qe jo vetem ma qetesojne trupin por edhe ma mbajne ne formen qe dua, dhe aq me teper qe nuk me lumturon aspak cigarja, por gjera te tjera.
Une nuk mund te ia duroj as eren, sepse me terbon era e qelbur e duhanit, madje gjithmone me duhet te zgjedh lokale qe i kane ato kushte qe e perthithin mire eren e duhanit, ne menyre qe te mos me vije era rrobave dhe trupit. 
O Zot cfare halli kisha, kur hyja ne nje lokal dhe per 5 min me ngjishej era e duhanit jo vetem rrobave, por flokeve, tmerr. Imagjino te me vije era flokeve duhan!!! Neveri e gjalle!

----------


## ganimet

Une kure kom len duhanin(cigaren ) ju ofroja gruas.Ashtu pata ber nji marveshje me gruan qe sa her me vie ta ndez cigaren ajo te me pushoj me magjit e saja.

Kure mu skuqeshin syt per nji zigare gruaja me ftonte adon me nez nji.
Une u lodhsha se pata pi gjer 150 cigare brenda dite.
I thash vetes nuk dua me cigare se u lodhsha.
Per ket pak gruaja u hidhrua se me rrall me binte qefi ta ndizja.
Cigarja i urren njerzit e luhatshem.
Mjafton ta kuptosh Eurostar se cigarja VRET :buzeqeshje:

----------

